# Adding sheen to fabric



## Pan (Nov 5, 2013)

I will be making some over-sized plants for next year, and was trying to think of best way to add a sheen to the fabric. My first thought was painting with a poly varnish?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You could also try the gloss version of Mod Podge.

Are you looking to keep the material flexible?


----------



## Pan (Nov 5, 2013)

thank you for the response Roxyblue, I do want to keep the fabric flexible, but would not mind a little stiffness. These props will be outside in the woods for at least 3weeks, would I need the outdoor mod podge, and does it provide the sheen?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's pretty glossy. I don't know if it has an outdoor version, though.

You might also experiment with painting the fabric with an exterior gloss latex paint. Try the experiment before Halloween to see if the paint will stick through wind and weather.


----------

